# Turning cypress



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Has anyone turned any cypress? Reason I ask is my son has found a fell log about 8' long in the woods about 14"-16" at big end and 8"-9" at small end. Looked like might have been left by loggers. When I get my chainsaw tuned up next week he is going to get me a blank to try before we cut the whole tree. Don't want to cut it for nothing. Just wondering if anyone had used it before.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not too sure it wouldn't have too much whip to turn kinda depends on the log I spose.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello Idl

I have try and try again but no great results for me 
This is my personal experience

I will read this post with interest because I have some cypres in my shop ….......


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

I am pretty sure all wood except maybe petrified can be turned, I am uncertain about what whip is? I would have that log in my wood pile I do know that!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

It'll turn 'cause it is very soft wood. Dry it well before tryin' to turn it.
Bill


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

I see no reason it would not turn. I am turning goblets from Elm and they said you can't turn Elm.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

The tree is somewhat inaccessible is why I asked. My son found it while hunting and he crossed a creek with rather steep banks to get to it. He is going to see if he can find a way around the creek so he could get to it with my Honda atv. If he can find a way around we may try to pull the whole tree out with the atv.

I tolld him to get me a blank from the short end and I would try it and see what it looked like. I turned 2 bowls from the chinaberry tree I cut from the burn pile of my friend the land clearer a couple of week ago. They were green and I put in paper sack. I will check them probably first of March.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

The only cypress I turned was kiln dried. I like it.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Hariy this tree is a downed tree and no idea how long it has been down. I don't know if it would be considered green or dry. Probably somewhere in between. Haven't seen it yet so don't know anything right now.

By the way I like the tower bird house. I haven't did much segmented turning as is kinda time consuming. JMHO


----------

